# excitement weeing



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Wondered whether others have this excitement wee ing with your cockapoo, Lola seems to do it every time I get home from work I have to rush out to the garden, is this something they grow out of and if so when? or does it stay with them?

Thanks
Maria g


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh and an up to date picture of Lola today at 16 weeks!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet little girl - the excitement is probably coupled with a still immature bladder control function. Try not to make a thing about it - when you come in ignore her,walk calmly past her open the back door go out into the garden and let her have a wee - then give her a huge fuss and a happy greeting and plenty of cuddles.

If she widdles inside say nothing do nothing just go out into the garden as above. When you come in distract her with a few scattered treats while you quickly wipe up the widdle dribble.

It will probably get better in the next couple of months - but if it becomes anxiety linked it may persist longer. 
Dot widdles submissively if a big dog approaches her, that is very different from an excitement/desperation wee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph used to do this, for quite some time.... Not a problem if wearing boots or wellies.
Another story if you have sandals on 
I soon learnt to let Ralph right outside the front door for his greeting & to keep my feet wide apart & out of the way!! 
He will be 2 next month (gosh can't believe it!)
You'll be pleased to hear he doesn't do it anymore!! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie doesn't to it to us but sometimes she will when she meets someone else.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie still does it, we call it her "happy pee" so do both my brothers' dogs a retriever and a Welsh Springer (both girls) . I suspect it might be a girl thing! She once peed on my daughters ugg boots as she walked through the door she was not amused!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy would do this a lot when she was younger. At six months she now only does it when she is very excited over visitors. 

My mother-in-law's poodle bitch will still do this occasionally at 9 years old! I'm sure I read somewhere that it was a submissive thing as much as an excited thing, which may explain why a mature bitch would still do it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes it must be a submissive thing too, if Bonnie knows she has been naughty like eating my post she will lie on her back and do a small trickle of wee, I do wish she wouldn't !


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, Willow does exactly the same thing. She is 18 weeks and pees when I get home after work and when the dog walker comes to pick her up! We have tried all sorts but are just not quick enough to get her outside in time. We now just leave a pee pad outside her crate and try to keep her on it as much as possible when we open the door, though it is not perfect as her wiggly waggy happy bum just goes everywhere!! I have just accepted that I need to clean up each day and don't make a thing about it for Willow . The vet said that it should improve as her bladder control gets better but she also said that if this is happening it is very important to let her have a season before getting her spayed to avoid any bladder control problems later in life.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

PS I know it is excitement as opposed to going backwards in toilet training as I take her outside as soon as possible and she does a big wee in the garden straight away, despite the sprinkling she has left for me in the porch!!


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks well it looks like I'll have to wait and see trouble is my children don't help as they all squeal with excitement when they see her but are learning fast to get outside quickly as they've all be wee'd on, you're right tetley that once they start their wagging tails it goes everywhere! And didn't know about delaying spaying will ask my vet about it. 

Maria g&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet actually said the opposite. She said to get Bonnie spayed before her first season. This is one of those things vets don't agree on.


----------



## flump (Aug 17, 2013)

My puppy Ollie has just turned 1 last week and does this all the time. Have been told by some people that he will grow out of it but my vet has an older dog that still does it !! We have just learned to take him outside to greet people and keep feet well clear !!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think spaying has anything to do with it. Piper was spayed at 6 months and still does this. I don't know if we would have waited after her 1st season if this would have helped or not. But here I couldn't find any vet that recommends waiting after the first season.

We have just learn to deal with it. She is about 14 months now. She is getting better. Other then the excitement pee, she can hold her bladder great. She has held it as long as 8-10 hours. Not that she's left alone like at a lot. That has happen once or twice. And frankly she could have pee at any time during that time. Since she has the run of the house when we are gone.

When we go over to peoples homes we just have them greet her out side before going in. Once she is done "weeing" she is fine. And once she has "met" everyone she is good to go.

Also when hubby and I have been away from her, we have her come out to the garage and let her do her "excitement" pee out there.

The dogs I had growing up I don't remember them doing this. But they were not Cockapoo's. So don't know if this is just the nature of these dogs or very sensitive dogs do this.


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Oreo has only done it twice but our springer used to do it most days when I came home, but never for any other family members. I just made sure that I greeted her outside so there was never a cleaning mission!


----------

